# Safbrew Wb-06



## ham2k (25/6/07)

http://www.fermentis.com/FO/EN/00-home/Art...p?ArticleId=158

Anyone know anything about this? Availability in Australia? Equivalent Wyeast or White Labs?


----------



## PostModern (25/6/07)

I've been waiting for a dry wheat yeast. Hopefully someone down under will have it on their shelves for the summer wheat rush!


----------



## lucas (25/6/07)

heh... i was digging around just the other day to see if they'd ever gotten 3068 to dehydrate successfully. i doubt this is it, but it'd certainly be sweet if it were


----------



## Ross (25/6/07)

We have it on order - will be here next month  

Cheers Ross


----------



## DJR (26/6/07)

Is it Weihenstephan 68? It says S cerevisiae whereas Weihenstephan refers to 68 as S delbruckii, will be interesting to see how it fares up against a true weizen yeast.


----------



## blackbock (26/6/07)

If it really does produce "subtle phenols & esters" I hope we are talking noticeable levels. This may be just what the Weizen maker needs.


----------



## MHB (26/6/07)

WB-06
Should be in the country at the end of July, should be widely available in home brew shops in factory sachet by mid August.

We should have some reports on fermentation trials in 2-3 weeks, will let you know.

MHB


----------



## PostModern (26/6/07)

I still get a bit wobbly when I think about how good US-56 (05) is, as well as S-189, W34/70, Nottingham, T-58 and S33, it's getting easier and easier to have good yeast ready for any brew! I hope this WB-06 stuff lives up to expectations!


----------



## Jye (26/6/07)

Ross said:


> We have it on order - will be here next month
> 
> Cheers Ross



Cant wait :beerbang:


----------



## dicko (26/6/07)

PostModern said:


> I still get a bit wobbly when I think about how good US-56 (05) is, as well as S-189, W34/70, Nottingham, T-58 and S33, it's getting easier and easier to have good yeast ready for any brew! I hope this WB-06 stuff lives up to expectations!



yes i agree,

A Kolsh/Alt and a Steam beer yeast would compliment the collection.
Time will tell!!!  

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (26/6/07)

dicko said:


> A Kolsh/Alt and a Steam beer yeast would compliment the collection.



K-97 and S-23? I guess they don't measure up at all to their liquid counterparts.


----------



## DJR (26/6/07)

S-33 supposedly ain't bad for Kolsch/Alt at low temps (<= 15C) and then there is always US05


----------



## bconnery (26/6/07)

DJR said:


> S-33 supposedly ain't bad for Kolsch/Alt at low temps (<= 15C) and then there is always US05



Batz and Ross have both used Nottingham in Alts with great success. I really like mine done with it too. 

Not sure about a Kolsch with that though.


----------



## Mr Bond (13/7/07)

MHB said:


> WB-06
> Should be in the country at the end of July, should be widely available in home brew shops in factory sachet by mid August.
> 
> _We should have some reports on fermentation trials in 2-3 weeks, will let you know._
> ...



Mark, I gather from the above that you have an early supply to trial before its available on shelf.

Any thing to report yet?

Dave


----------



## MHB (13/7/07)

No sorry I dont have any special access, the importers are in Europe right now, they will be getting the low-down while they are there.

When they get home I will be after them for the goss. Meanwhile the speck sheet is up on the Saff web site.

Mark

Safbrew WB-06
Dry brewing yeast
Ingredients: Yeast (Saccharomyces cerevisiae), rehydrating agent
Properties: A speciality yeast selected for wheat beer fermentations. The yeast produces subtle estery and
phenol flavour notes typical of wheat beers
Sedimentation: low Final gravity: high.
Dosage: 50 g/hl to 80 g/hl in primary fermentation.
Pitching instructions:
Re-hydrate the dry yeast into yeast cream in a stirred vessel prior to pitching. Sprinkle the dry
yeast in 10 times its own weight of sterile water or wort at 27C 3C (80F 6F). Once the
expected weight of dry yeast is reconstituted into cream by this method (this takes about 15 to
30 minutes), maintain a gentle stirring for another 30 minutes. Then pitch the resultant cream
into the fermentation vessel.
Alternatively, pitch dry yeast directly in the fermentation vessel providing the temperature of
the wort is above 20C (68F). Progressively sprinkle the dry yeast into the wort ensuring the
yeast covers all the surface of wort available in order to avoid clumps. Leave for 30 minutes
and then mix the wort e.g. using aeration.
Fermentation temperature:
Recommended fermentation temperature: 15C 24C (59-75F)
Packaging: 4 x 38 x 11,5g nitrogen-flushed sachets in cardboard box.
20 x 500g vacuum-packed sachets in cardboard box.
1 x 10 kg vacuum-packed sachets in cardboard box.
Storage: Store in cool (< 10C/50F), dry conditions.
Opened sachets must be sealed and stored at 4C (39F) and used within 7 days of opening.
Do not use soft or damaged sachets.
Shelf life: Refer to best before end date on sachets. 24 months from production date under recommended
storage conditions.
Typical analysis: % dry weight: 94.0 96.5
Viable cells at packaging: > 6 x 109 / gramme
Total bacteria*: < 5 / ml
Acetic acid bacteria*: < 1 / ml
Lactobacillus*: < 1 / ml
Pediococcus*: < 1 / ml
Wild yeast non Saccharomyces*: < 1 / ml
Pathogenic micro-organisms: in accordance with regulation
*when dry yeast is pitched at 100 g/hl i.e. > 6 x 106 viable cells / ml
Important notice: Please note that any change to a fermentation process may alter the final product quality. We therefore advise that fermentation trials are carried out prior to using our yeast commercially.


----------



## ausdb (13/7/07)

DJR said:


> S-33 supposedly ain't bad for Kolsch/Alt at low temps (<= 15C) and then there is always US05



K97 a German Ale yeast
If thats not an Alt or a Koelsch then I will eat my hat, as there is no way it resembles a wheat yeast in any way. I have successfully used K97 for a couple of koelsch style ales and found fermentation very similar to WY1007 including taking damned near forever to flocc out!!


----------



## shawnheiderich (18/12/07)

Hi all, after my first Wheat beer turned out underwhelming to say the least, I have found Wb-06 at my LHBS and plan to use it for my next attempt. Can one of the more experienced brewers please point me in the right direction as it is my understanding that a wheat beer is driven by the yeast.

My plan is 50 / 50 malted wheat grain, JW pils, Hersbrucker hops and Wb-06 can you please help with.

1. Rehydrate ? I have done this before is it an advantage with a wheat?
2. Pitch temp and suggested step up or down temps ?
3. Pitch rate is the one 11g packet I have at home.

Thanks 

Shawn 

P.S Any other advise about wheat beers in general would also be handy.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## therook (18/12/07)

shawn_H said:


> Hi all, after my first Wheat beer turned out underwhelming to say the least, I have found Wb-06 at my LHBS and plan to use it for my next attempt. Can one of the more experienced brewers please point me in the right direction as it is my understanding that a wheat beer is driven by the yeast.
> 
> My plan is 50 / 50 malted wheat grain, JW pils, Hersbrucker hops and Wb-06 can you please help with.
> 
> ...



shawn,

Check this link

Link

Rook


----------



## shawnheiderich (18/12/07)

Rook thanks for the link I did a search under recipes and Ingredients with little info. The Link has firmed up my recipe idea.

Thanks

Shawn :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (18/12/07)

shawn_H said:


> Hi all, after my first Wheat beer turned out underwhelming to say the least, I have found Wb-06 at my LHBS and plan to use it for my next attempt. Can one of the more experienced brewers please point me in the right direction as it is my understanding that a wheat beer is driven by the yeast.
> 
> My plan is 50 / 50 malted wheat grain, JW pils, Hersbrucker hops and Wb-06 can you please help with.
> 
> ...



Shawn, what style of wheat beer do you hope to make, American, German, Bavarian?


----------



## shawnheiderich (19/12/07)

Mate i am after a German wheat (Heffe?) just fairly new to Brewing and trying a few different styles. To be honest if some one asked me what the difference was I would not be able to describe it. I guess I am after a beer with that fresh taste low on the hops and a bit tart, with a disctinct yeast taste. I tried a realy nicce wheat at the Mash Paddle a few weeks ago on the Swan Valley somthing similar would be nice.

Here is my plan 

approx 50% malted wheat
approx 50% JW pils
a few cups of another scource of wheat ?
15 ibu of hersbrucker

Single infusion mash (never tried anything else) at 64-5c

WB-06 pitched at 16c and let warm up to ferment out (22c) I hope

looking for an OG 1050-55

Any suggestions would be more than welcome always trying to improve what I make.

Thanks Shawn :icon_cheers:


----------



## rich_lamb (22/12/07)

I was down at my local HBS the other day looking for weizen ingedients and they were out of 3068, so they sold me a packet of WB-06 instead and I thought I'd give it a go (since I do love the convenience of not mucking around with starters).

They were reeling off various different Wyeast strains they thought it was equivalent to; but they didn't seem quite certain which. It's not 3068, mores the pity. Does anybody know what it is yet?

I'll be fermenting this beer over xmas; will see how the yeast performs...


----------



## jyo (31/7/10)

Dragging up an old thread here.
I have searched a fair bit, and can't find much on AHB. Homebrewtalk.com is bringing up mixed reviews of this yeast. When comparing Danstar Munich (Which I have not used) and WB06, people seem to love one and hate the other.
I am pitching WB06 on a German Hefe tonight, what do others think of this yeast?

Cheers guys, John.


----------



## Nick JD (31/7/10)

jyo said:


> I am pitching WB06 on a German Hefe tonight, what do others think of this yeast?



It's a good weizen yeast. It will give you a beer that's unmistakenly a weizen, but it won't give you a clone of the commercial german wheat beers. 

It's heavy on bubblegum and clove, and nothing I could do would make it do buckets of banana and subtle cloves and bubblegum. That said, it still makes a ripper weizen - especially if you like them clovey. 

If you want an accurate clone of a german wheat then the Wyeast packs get you there.


----------



## jyo (31/7/10)

Nick JD said:


> It's a good weizen yeast. It will give you a beer that's unmistakenly a weizen, but it won't give you a clone of the commercial german wheat beers.
> 
> It's heavy on bubblegum and clove, and nothing I could do would make it do buckets of banana and subtle cloves and bubblegum. That said, it still makes a ripper weizen - especially if you like them clovey.
> 
> If you want an accurate clone of a german wheat then the Wyeast packs get you there.



Cheers, Nick. I love the banana and clove from 3068, but bubblegum and clove is welcome in my glass. :icon_cheers:


----------



## scott_penno (31/7/10)

I've used WB06 before with a reasonable amount of success. I'd probably want to up the IBU's from 15 though...

sap.


----------



## seemax (31/7/10)

I've tried Munich and WB-06 with the same Hefe recipe (50/50 pils/wheat) and around 15IBU.

Munich - tasted dusty and woody... very strange, no typical Hefe flavours - FAIL

WB-06 - clovey and spicey, not much bubblegum but very much a wheat beer as previous posters - PASS

I've just made a starter of 3056 to try with a wit ... see how that compares!


----------

